# Tracking Programme



## Dark1 (22. Januar 2006)

Guten Abend,
also ich weis nich wo ich das sonst hätte Posten können:
Ich arbeite nun seit 2 Monaten verzweifelt an 2 Trackingprogrammen Namens Icarus und Vodoo. Diese brauch ich unbedingt für meine Filmprojekte, allerdings hatte ich bis jetzt nicht viel Erfolg damit, da Icarus nach dem Tracken immer eine Fehlermeldung anzeigt" Out of memory..." und Vodoo einfach abstürzt.
Kann mir hier jemand helfen?
Danke im Voraus

MfG
Dark1


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Motion Tracking ist ein reichlich komplexes Thema und es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Programmen,
die Motion-Tracking unterstützen oder sogar darauf spezialisiert sind. Das von dir angeführte Programm
Icarus gibt es in der Form schon länger nicht mehr und wird nun als PFTrack kostenpflichtig
weitergeführt.
http://www.thepixelfarm.co.uk/products/products.aspx?PID=3

Voodoo kenne ich selber nicht, es scheint aber mächtig Resourcen zu ziehen. Eventuell hast du
zu wenig freies RAM oder verwendest einen zu großen Cache in Voodoo.

Andere Tracker wären z.B. Matchmover oder boujou, die vermutlich beide unbezahlbar für dich sind.
Einzige andere vielleicht gerade noch vertretbare Alternative ist der Tracker in Adobe After Effects Professional,
der auch recht gut funktioniert.

Allerdings kommt es immer auch sehr darauf an, was genau du tracken möchtest. Bewegung über
X und Y lassen sich deutlich einfacher tracken, als Bewegung über Z. Falls du da Probleme hast,
dann hilft wirklich nur, wenn du etwas genauer erklärst, was du genau machst.
Aber vorher musst du natürlich erstmal dein System sauber zum Laufen kriegen. Ram, Ram, Ram
und Auslagerungsdatei. Gib dem Affen ordentlich Zucker, dann stürzt er vielleicht auch nicht mehr
dauernd ab.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Das Thema dürfte besser in den Bereich Videobearbeitung passen. Aber vielleicht verschiebt es ja netterweise jemand dahin.


----------



## Dark1 (23. Januar 2006)

Also
ichz will eine Scene Tracken wo die Kamera auf nem Stativ steht und dann langsam nach oben in den Himmel schwenkt weil da, später, ein Raumschiff stehen soll.
Mit Iacarus habe ich wie geschrieben Probleme, aber mittlerweile weis ich das es was mit dem Cache zu tun hat! Ich habe bei jedem Projekt einen Cache von 355MB und sobald ich anfange zu Tracken geht diese Zahl runter auf 64 und da ist der Cache schon nach 10 Bildern voll! Ich kann diese Zahl von 355MB aber auch nicht verändern da dann das Programm abstürzt und vorher zeigt: 
Out of memory
malloc failed allocating 37224480 in sd_cache.cpp line 58. Exiting

Kein Plan was das heißen soll!

Mit vodoo klappt das Tracken , aber ich kann das nich in eine 3ds oder C4D Datei speichern.
Ich weis nich mehr was ich machen soll
HILFE, BITTE

MfG
Dark1


----------



## Dark1 (26. Januar 2006)

Hat keine ne Idee oder Lösung?
BITTE


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Januar 2006)

Moin,

wenn das Tracken mit Vodoo funktioniert, dann exportiere die Kameradaten als *.lws Datei. Diese kannst Du dann im C4D Objektmanager laden.

Gruß

[Edit]
Eine kostengünstige Trackinglösung wäre noch SynthEyes


----------



## Dark1 (28. Januar 2006)

Ja das Problem ist nur das man bei Voddo nichts in lws Format speichern kann


----------



## Dark1 (30. Januar 2006)

Es funktioniert!
Ich habe mir Version 2.08  runtergeladen und es funktioniert!
Man Geil


----------



## meta_grafix (30. Januar 2006)

Toll,

was hat denn nun genau funktioniert?

Gruß


----------



## goela (1. Februar 2006)

Und meinst Du mit der Verion 2.08 das Programm Voodoo?


----------



## der_chicken (30. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenns n altes eigentlich mit erfolg abgeschlossenes Thema ist,
wollte ich trotzdem hinzufügen, dass es auf C4Board.de (ich hoffe man darf hier auch auf andere Foren verweisen) ein Tutorial gibt, wie man die alten Vodoo Daten in C4d überträgt.


----------



## meta_grafix (30. Dezember 2007)

Super, Danke für diesen Beitrag.


----------

